# New Room



## BigJer (Feb 21, 2021)

After 2 years of bad weather around harvest time I moving indoors but staying with soil. I've cut my garage in half and I'm building a 10x20x10 grow room. I have eight Cirrus Titan 500 full spectrum LED Lights. It's tested output is 1750 watts and also wirelessly controlled through the Leaf APP. Gonna wire all those in 220VAC. Those will give me COMPLETE saturation and with the height of the room, plenty of height for lights and tall plants. I can control the power to be between 30 to70 watts per square foot. The Cirrus Factory is about 4 hours from my house and they shut down the grow light business and sold their inventory cheap and was lucky enough to see it and cash in. Those lights retailed for $2400 each and all I can say is WOW!! More on those later. Those light track moving systems, after personal research, is spend the money on more lights for better saturation. Except for raising the lights up and down or back and forth, that's a of of money no offense. I'm going to use a old 4 wheeler winch, that has a wireless controller, to raise and lower. I have Home air exchanger system for both the room and the the room it's in. and a lot of duct work to do. Pics to come.

I'm not going to let my latest hiccup slow down my plans. Holding Fast


----------



## pute (Feb 21, 2021)

Sounds like a great plan.  Looking forward to the progress and pictures.


----------



## MountainDweller (Feb 22, 2021)

gerald p erbes said:


> After 2 years of bad weather around harvest time I moving indoors but staying with soil. I've cut my garage in half and I'm building a 10x20x10 grow room. I have eight Cirrus Titan 500 full spectrum LED Lights. It's tested output is 1750 watts and also wirelessly controlled through the Leaf APP. Gonna wire all those in 220VAC. Those will give me COMPLETE saturation and with the height of the room, plenty of height for lights and tall plants. I can control the power to be between 30 to70 watts per square foot. The Cirrus Factory is about 4 hours from my house and they shut down the grow light business and sold their inventory cheap and was lucky enough to see it and cash in. Those lights retailed for $2400 each and all I can say is WOW!! More on those later. Those light track moving systems, after personal research, is spend the money on more lights for better saturation. Except for raising the lights up and down or back and forth, that's a of of money no offense. I'm going to use a old 4 wheeler winch, that has a wireless controller, to raise and lower. I have Home air exchanger system for both the room and the the room it's in. and a lot of duct work to do. Pics to come.
> 
> I'm not going to let my latest hiccup slow down my plans. Holding Fast



I've been running a small indoor set up similar in size, actually a bit smaller, to yours for the past 7-8 yrs. I can flower around 20 plants max in the space but typically try to keep numbers below to avoid any crowding/shading. Not familiar with that particular light/LED, but with LEDs in general the issue, for me, was that LED's produce a solid shaft of light straight down with little reflectivity outward requiring more lights to cover a space for best yields. I don't keep up with equipment advances, etc., and maybe your lamps have some reflectors built in and are different, but that's basically the main reason I've never switched over myself. It would require 8 or 10 lights to cover the area I can now manage with 4. I like good quality equipment when I do buy and it would cost me a CHUNK to make the change. So I'll most likely stay with my current setup until it fails me and am forced to change it. Not big on hassle so hoping this doesn't happen anytime soon. LOL  One more thing...timers. Timers of any real quality are hard to come by. I never found a single one out of the many I tried. Dependability is a must for an indoor grow. Hubs ended up buying a commercial timeclock and modifying it to function as a timer. Its run without issue for last 5-6 yrs so hoping that trend continues!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## BigJer (Feb 25, 2021)

Well Monday - Wednesday was a wash BUT Thursday, Thursday was a good day. Able to get a lot moved in the garage today and mounted the new air exchanger that shocked me!! Luckily I was, is, thinks an electronics and electrical tech. eBay purchase "unit tested works fine!! After it shocked me when I turned it on, I opened it up and the motor was loose and all the screws holding said mount for that motor not in the right hole and the Styrofoam lining inside busted apart to keep it from rattling. Luckily fuse protected and I'm Neanderthal protected, I put it all back together, covered the bare wires, new fuse and Houston we have lift off. Man this thing can move some air! The tests I've been doing with these lights I got are blowing me away!! Being able to control the spectrum? BRILLIANT!! The APP has some quirks but once used to them it's no big deal. Between a WI-FI camera and the APP I can see what's going on 24-7. Presently 120VAC but switching to 240VAC to save power. They came switchable. Anyway pics from today are the air mover, some sprout growth from last week to this week ok 8 days but what I'm used to HOLY F%^&! I've never had a plant react to the sun like this!! All planted within a couple days.


----------



## BigJer (Feb 26, 2021)

After looking at the cost of wood (one 2x4x8: $8) today, going PVC fella's. Formufit to be exact with regular SCH-40 for straight length. US Plastics has the fittings for 2/3rds less than Big Box Boys! C'mon UPS!


----------



## BigJer (Feb 27, 2021)

Big Box Store perforated metal angel iron 8' $35 ***?? Call local lumber yard $15. Supporting the local guy so keep these guys in mind during these chaotic times! These lights are 56lb's a piece so I wanted something sturdy plus with my head issues something I can also raise/lower with old wheeler winch.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 6, 2021)

perf angle is better purchased through a hvac or metal supplier, just saying for future reference.  i think pvc will bow after a while, i know my trellis did.  we need build pics asap and good luck


----------



## BigJer (Mar 16, 2021)

Ok process has been slow but steady. A lot of behind the scenes stuff. Here is the frame. 1.25" PVC with furniture connectors. Ended up 10x16x8 and had the little ones watching me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2021)

Cool


----------



## BigJer (Mar 22, 2021)

OK got some shit down, I have a tolerant awesome wife, Most of the lights are up, and those Wi-Fi lights are , wait for it, AWESOME!! I have spent the last day and a half repotting. I know the leaves look droopy but they are firm, branches are firm. The leaves are huge so I did a little trim up to get light to the inside of the plants as well. More to come.........


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 22, 2021)

BigJer said:


> OK got some shit down, I have a tolerant awesome wife, Most of the lights are up, and those Wi-Fi lights are , wait for it, AWESOME!! I have spent the last day and a half repotting. I know the leaves look droopy but they are firm, branches are firm. The leaves are huge so I did a little trim up to get light to the inside of the plants as well. More to come.........


Looking Good , What is a WiFi light?


----------



## BigJer (Mar 23, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Looking Good , What is a WiFi light?


It's a light you control via W-Fi. You can control the whole spectrum on these. In the app you can set one fixture as the master and the rest are slave units to follow it or as a stand alone. They also have pre-set settings as well and for now I am using the vegetation program, 18 hours a day from 8 am to 2 am. They were the best light of 2018 and the are able run on 120 or 240 VAC. The problem was the cost $2500 new for the 500w and $2100 for the 300w. I didn't pay that!! There is a lot of tech in these.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 23, 2021)

BigJer said:


> It's a light you control via W-Fi. You can control the whole spectrum on these. In the app you can set one fixture as the master and the rest are slave units to follow it or as a stand alone. They also have pre-set settings as well and for now I am using the vegetation program, 18 hours a day from 8 am to 2 am. They were the best light of 2018 and the are able run on 120 or 240 VAC. The problem was the cost $2500 new for the 500w and $2100 for the 300w. I didn't pay that!! There is a lot of tech in these.


Cool Thks for info, Very nice set up so far


----------



## BigJer (Apr 11, 2021)

So finally some good progress!! Fresh Air Check, Enclosed check, Trays check any way. So next on the list is the CO2 system. After much deliberation over the info on the www, I have decided to use 2 fans to disburse it by tying a line behind each fan, to add CO2 as needed with a PPM monitor/controller, mount fans high to circulate the room and to keep circulating during light hours . CO2 is heavier than air JIC. The room shows 80 right now with the 8 x 500 watt LED lights.  Exhaust/Recycle air fan comes on at 90 degrees when needed and then runs all night. I will eventually put a second in line fan to draw the cooler filtered A/C air from the garage if it gets to hot during CO2 dosing hours as a first choice  for a quicker cool down. I keep it at 66 in the garage itself and everything is filtered as well. The CO2 controller I chose was the Trolmaster Hydro X HCS-1 with CO2 sensor (Not here yet) and plug plus additional timer/temp controls for extra options down the road plus it has an app to get instant environmental data including any alarms set. It's more expandable than any other systems for the price range. If I understand botany, 1300 PPM is about all your plants will use max. Anything above that is wasted gas and $$$. Tray stands, however a nice idea, I call ** on the 1500lb limit. A little supporting X-strapping {maybe plywood screwed to supports) and heavier wheels (the bearings squirted right out from the weight) it will be all be pretty set. I also think  I will cut the legs in half so I have more room for my plants to  grow up & out. Lastly the GE dehumidifier holding it all at 65%. The close up of the fans is to show how much I shortened them  and added screws the hold it all together and fix set the angle.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 11, 2021)

The sensors for the Trolmaster system I will mount on a pole hanging from the ceiling each at it's appropriate height. It will have a hinge to swing it up and out of the way when working in the room and down when I am not.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 12, 2021)

I will post my results later but, these lights have a 120 degree spread and the ones at the ends waste lighting to the walls. By lowering the one end down towards the plants, it raised the lumens on the edges.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 14, 2021)

So It's been running a week now and the temp is 82 with 65-70 humidity. That's good for me!!! CO2 system will be here soon I hope. Once that's in I just have the auto water & nutrient systems left to complete. One plant started flowering yesterday so I guess I will now go to a flower schedule.


----------



## burnie (Apr 14, 2021)

Goin` with BluMats BJ ? 
peace


----------



## BigJer (Apr 14, 2021)

No but it's a thought.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 17, 2021)

I went with the FloraFlex system with ten inch plates. here is the manifold for the starboard side. I like how the tray puts the water over the soil sold me more. Just like bobby dazzlers on motorcycles $$$$ for plastic.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 22, 2021)

So after 12 days I am still waiting on my Trolmaster stuff. I used to love eBay but ***? It's been 12 days and some of the stuff has not been shipped yet. This Covid shipping excuse ** is getting old quick. On a second note however, Walmart has wall mount 16" fans for $21 with remote and pulse option for varying fan speeds to be more like the wind. Throwing that out there. 
   I also have to change the direction of the lights because of cool spots in the coverage. The room itself during CO2 dosing gets up to 86 degrees and 70% humidity.  As the summer progresses I will come up with a simple cooler/chiller to keep it temp ideal as it gets warmer.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 25, 2021)

So I hate all forms of package delivery methods!! 3 FN weeks for the monitor system and still not here. Had to turn my lights 90 degrees to get better coverage. 23 of 28 have flowered now. I can't believe the amount of growth I am getting. I know it's the room, it has made it sooooo much easier.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 29, 2021)

Well 12 male plants Anyway I received, FINALLY, the Trolmaster Hydro X system. I also got the CO2, temp, High water, Humidity, Smoke Detectors and Light sensor along with 3 programable outlets. Set up was pretty easy. I tested the CO2 outside and it was just under 900 PPM in the outside air. I hope this extra 400 PPM pays off. Getting close to the end right now and will put up some final pics and thoughts up.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 30, 2021)

All done except the final sealing. So far I am impressed with the new system. Mounted the sensors at the exhaust end of the tent up high so to hopefully be more accurate. CO2 works like a champ. I set to 1300ppm and holds it around 1250. The weird thing about the set up is whether or not you use the light control option it still needs to be set up on Line 1 or you will get a flashing sun alarm just set it to your present light schedule and all is fine. I am/was a electronics tech, marine electrical systems, elec anyway I understand the lighting bolt in many forms. That being said I am a leeeetle anal about wiring and no pot doesn't help.


----------



## BigJer (May 25, 2021)

Update: Ok the grow room has been running pretty much flawless. Stays about 82 during the day and 70 at night. Humidity has been lower than I want, 59 to 65%, but at this point I don't want a humidifier. I've been keeping the CO2 levels between 1250 and 1300 PPM. During the day if the temp gets above 85, I have a 6" fan that pulls the conditioned air from the garage that I keep at 69. The Trolmaster system has been pretty flawless as well so I ordered the Aqua system to handle the watering chores. Those wi-fi lights app needs some fixing but I am going to add lights. Measuring and math has become tough since the brain disease, but it's square! It's cool when I'm in the tent trimming, I can actually see the lights get brighter as the day gets longer and dim when it gets darker. 

Now the new nursery. Way to small to veg in but perfect for seedlings. The plan for the future is to keep 100 in veg and 30 in flower then rotate  them in and out as one matures to sweet perfection. I  used one 300 watt LED light in the beginning but ended up putting a second one in. The first was not enough and 600 seems perfect, girls are growing FAST!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 25, 2021)

Looks Good Jer, are you doing hydro or setting up ebb n flow system?


----------



## pute (May 25, 2021)

Glad everything is working to your satisfaction.  Question.....you stated your humidity is lower than you like at over 60%.    Personally I start to worry about PM, mold and other issues associated  with higher humidity over 60%.  Where do you like it and why?.


----------



## yooper420 (May 25, 2021)

I like my humidity at 40 - 50% during veg stage, a little lower for flowering. Has done me right for 8 or 9 years.


----------



## BigJer (May 27, 2021)

pute said:


> Glad everything is working to your satisfaction.  Question.....you stated your humidity is lower than you like at over 60%.    Personally I start to worry about PM, mold and other issues associated  with higher humidity over 60%.  Where do you like it and why?.


It's the low humidity alarm that wakes me at three in the morning. I can get the humidity below 60% very easily with the temp at 85 during the day.


----------



## BigJer (May 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks Good Jer, are you doing hydro or setting up ebb n flow system?


I'm using soil, running water over the top but what I did was drill a 1/4" hole in the table so the pots sit in the water for about 30 minutes before all the water drains out. I water at lights on and lights off 25 gallons at a time for 18 plants and I get about 13 gallons of run off. I mixed Fox Farm potting soil and their coco-peri lite and mix them 50/50. Expensive but it has worked perfectly. Light, airy and drains perfectly. My first batch I used their pre-mix soil also but it would not drain and I was getting root rot. Once I get the system for auto watering in, The moisture probe will tell me more  accurately


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 27, 2021)

Watering 2xs a day , almost sounds like you have crossed the hydro threshold 
Nice Man


----------



## BigJer (May 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Watering 2xs a day , almost sounds like you have crossed the hydro threshold
> Nice Man


I want my roots in soil. I don't care for the Flora Flex system but before I replace it I'm going put a stronger pump on it to make sure that's not the issue.


----------



## BigJer (Jul 1, 2021)

Well, some know what I'm dealing with and it's been a rough few weeks. but on a lighter note here are the THC results on the plants I have now with 2 weeks to go for most of them.


----------



## BigJer (Aug 1, 2021)

OK fellas, sorry I have been so quiet, stoned off his ass from harvest more like, buckle in it's gonna be long but here's the results. 

Started with 28 plants, most being regular seeds, 5 femanized and, 3 Autos'. That seed choice was a bit of a spectrum. Lesson there, no more auto flowers. 13 of the regulars were males and tossed immediately, now hastily it seems before making specific plants strain seeds from their like females but hey I'm simple.


The First ten plants yielded 10.1lbs wet and 6.1lbs cured weight @ 3 weeks. The AF's hurt the total (.75 to 1lb each) but more on the weight per plant to come. The lowest THC tested was 17% and 25% the best based on 10 plants tested. Hold your praises, the strain that tested at 25% had other siblings from that strain order that were in the 18% range, so *** went wrong. Last 5 curing now.

The femanized plants on average between 1.25 to 2 pounds a plant. I was happy with that. I like that the veg to flower to harvest time was almost on point the whole process from seed to smoke. I got about a 5 day window between the 4 femanized strains. The regular ones on Jerry juice, well................................more on that to follow as well. 

*LESSONS LEARNED MOVING INDOORS:*

Seeds never gave it a thought so, oh well my bad. Here's my perception however: Femanized is the best way to streamline my process.

The room footage you need will never be enough so design or find a system controller to keep a small footprint in your systems space. I ended up with Trolmaster's Aqua & Hydro X systems to now help with watering and PH control for now but completely and easily expandable and with the right equipment completely automatic depending on supply. 

Don't trust *ANY* measuring devices out of the box, they FN lie! Any system with any kind of atmospheric measurement, you better get a certified tester for the said needed parameters. Calibration is completely adjustable in the menu's at that point however.
I had an over heat issue for a week 95+ temps that was not caught because of? A calibration issue on the thermostat sensor. 5 plants started sporting new pistols from being overheated. I believe they call it cat tailing, just  a week or so before harvest. I now call it minus 5 more plants at that point. Maybe good for butter? Anyone? Further testing to come on said plants before a aromatic pit fire.

Keep your temperatures from day to night as close as possible. I now do 75 at night and 85 during the day. If you keep your dehumidifier set to 55% you will like your electricity bill better instead of as low as it can go.

I found most times I was overwatering with the new Aqua X systems moisture meter due to overwatering and poor drainage. I now will set all my bags on a drop ceiling light white plastic diffuser with tiny squares. $$$ at Home Depot. This is to aid in draining the pots and letting air get to the pots 5 sides keeping mold and root rot from excess water at a minimum. One 4x8 table can fit four snuggly with minor trimming but the plastic is brittle. Trim corners first for tightest fit. Updating the water system to incorporate the Aqua X water schedules still needs 24VAC solenoid valves to perfect it and completely automate the system less nutrient days. I still do that by hand and probably always will. I also use air pumps/stones for mixing and a Jeboa reef wave maker to mix the sediment on the bottom of the water barrel. Ended buying a new 55 gallon poly barrel cause the old one's wonky thickness would seep at the bulkhead fittings. New eBay barrel is perfectly formed and now looks like EVH built it or at least laid the "Pedal Board" out. Also your water pump should move at minimum 3GPM/12lpm for good water flow especially the smaller hoses used. Also using Bloom Brothers halo watering rings along with perforated plates to evenly dispense the water over the soil.

I was pissed when the cheap ass wheels that came with my tables collapsed from the weight of 14 plants in 7.5 gallon pots. Make lemonade, right? Advantech 3/4 wet subfloor plywood to hold the tray properly, new HD wheels, shorten legs 14" and BAM! Better watering and draining, better light distances, taller and bigger plants plus the tables move around like they are on butter. The busted wheels kept me from centering the tables to the lights in my case. I used grey molded wheels with 3/8" studs for mounting for the new wheels. I took a one inch piece of 3/8" clear tube and put it over the stud before tapping it into the original wheel holder that was removed from the cut off leg and installed into the new cut leg. It will hold the wheels snuggly and in place when setting table on its side or picking it up without falling out.

 Co2 works amazing so do your research.

Lots of fans to strengthen stalks, A LOT!! Intensify the wind as they grow bigger to support your big fat buds!!

MOLD WARNING!! Although those Pine Ka-Bob sticks at Wal-Mart are perfect looking for plant supports and $$$ but they are not. They will mold with any moister and any humidity. Oh no you couldn't let me escape the mold this year too but thankfully only the buds they were touching directly.

I will post up-grades pics here soon. In the process of switching the next batch from veg to flower. Also if you go to a 10 x 16 foot size room for example and use a lot of lighting, 220V AC is the way to go and I need a air exchanger that can warm the incoming air to keep closer room temps closure at night due to the cooler Maine nights. I use a total of 6200 watts of lighting between seed tent, veg table and flower room @ a cost of $400 in power per month approx. just to grow.


----------

